# Cockroach Bay Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Cockroach Bay Classic May 24
Gulf Coast Inshore Slam
Thousands $$ in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Qualifier for Invitational National Championship
Launch Kayaks 6:30 AM Maps on ClassicS Website
CPR Weigh In 2:30pm at Beanie’s Family Sports Bar & Grill
Early Online Entry Fee Only $50
Register Now at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com 
NOTE: 6 Kayaks will be awarded at the Invitational Championship Classic. 
You must qualify to receive an invitation. Rules & information on ClassicS website.


----------

